# New Model Train Webstore



## spoil9 (Dec 24, 2008)

If I may self promote for a min, (mods feel free to edit or delete if I over step my boundaries here) but I'd like to promote my new webstore.

The website is still very much a work in progress but I'm publishing updates as i go along so visitors now can watch it get edited and built in real time. My goal is to be done and have products posted for sale by 1 Mar 14 or sooner. 

The primary product for sale will be custom detailed cars, locomotives, and structures along with some custom one of a kind structures. I tried to become a seller for Walthers but they will only deal with people who have brick & mortar stores. I may have something in the works with other suppliers though but things are still in the works.

Please check out www.bcfparts.com and watch the site get edited and built almost live. Kind of like a reality TV show.

Thanks.
- Will


----------



## Prospect193 (Nov 30, 2011)

Hi Wil,

I for one wish you the best of luck on your endeavours!!! I have an Ebay store in Australia and might be very interested to see what you can offer up!!

Cheers
Pat


----------



## spoil9 (Dec 24, 2008)

Got all my LLC paperwork filed. Just waiting to get home and start taking pictures of my trains that I have fixed up and are ready for sale.


----------



## ZebraCakez (Mar 26, 2011)

Loving the DODX nuclear waste cast car. I hope you can get it done, that's the kind of interesting conversation piece I'm always interested in adding to my layout. 

I'll be watching to see what happens with it. Best of luck!!!


----------



## spoil9 (Dec 24, 2008)

ZebraCakez said:


> Loving the DODX nuclear waste cast car. I hope you can get it done, that's the kind of interesting conversation piece I'm always interested in adding to my layout.
> 
> I'll be watching to see what happens with it. Best of luck!!!


Thanks. Im still working on the DODX caboose, once finished then I'll work on the cast car. Problem is finding a good source for the depressed center flats. The rest of the car is pretty simple to aquire.


----------



## spoil9 (Dec 24, 2008)

Well, I've finally been able to update my website a little. And I've added the 3rd party companies that I can order from:
Atlas
Bachmann
MRC
Lionel Trains
M.T.H. Electric Trains
USA Trains
Woodland Scenics
Z-Stuff

Send me an email if you're interested in ordering anything from one of these companies. I'm limited to what i can order but you might be in luck.
And in your benefit, mention your Model Train Forum screen name, and assuming that you're in good standing on this forum I'll hook you up with a discounted price.

To me, good standing means that you're somewhat active on the forum. Don't want people signing up for this forum just to get a discount and never posting anything to add to the conversation or knowledge of this community.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

You might want to dress up your site link, something like this.

*BCF Parts Discount Model Trains*

Makes it stand out better.


----------



## spoil9 (Dec 24, 2008)

Advice taken. Thank you.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

You could do the same to your current layout build link.


----------



## spoil9 (Dec 24, 2008)

Self promoting my new BCF Parts Facebook page.

www.facebook.com/bcfparts

Thanks.


----------



## wingnut163 (Jan 3, 2013)

nice page but i would have to have an account there and i do not go to them sights.

is there a way you can let visitors in?


----------



## spoil9 (Dec 24, 2008)

wingnut163 said:


> nice page but i would have to have an account there and i do not go to them sights.
> 
> is there a way you can let visitors in?


I have my FB page open to the public so you should be able to see what I post. I can't control FB's security standards though and FB is an advertising company after all so their end goal is to get people to sign up for their service.

Only good news is that I'll post all important info to my website first. The thing that the FB page was going to be used for was some photo updates on projects (which I post here first), random info, sometimes coupons, (which I'll also post here), and stuff like that. So as long as you check out my website (www.bcfparts.com) and you're a MTF member (which obviously you are) you'll get all the same stuff.


----------



## wingnut163 (Jan 3, 2013)

good "O"


----------

